# 2006 Honda Ridgeline



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Before anyone says anything, yes, this 'truck' is weak. You can't really tow/haul too much with it. But I can't imagine anyone who considers this 'truck' would crosshop it with a F150 or Ram anyway. It's like a car-based SUV with a short bed (um, nope, we aren't talking about a Subie Baja :rofl: ).

'Highlights of the new Ridgeline truck include:

*Fully Integrated Closed Box Frame with unit body construction 
*Next-generation styling with integrated cab and bed 
*Steel reinforced composite bed with dual action tailgate and In-Bed Trunk 
*Half-ton (1,100-pound) bed loading capability  
*255-horsepower 3.5-liter SOHC VTEC V-6 engine 
*Standard 5,000 lb. towing capability  
*Independent front and rear suspension 
*Advanced VTM-4WD four-wheel-drive system
*Standard Vehicle Stability Assist (VSA) and Traction Control 
*Standard side curtain airbags with rollover sensor, front side airbags and ABS with Electronic Brake Distribution (EBD)'

More pics here...


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

What an ugly, useless vehicle....and they will probably sell a bunch of them.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Does the average person often tow more than 5000 lbs? or carry more than 1000 lbs in the bed? 

Just curious. I'm losing the bmw in 2006 and this truck actually caught my eye. Leaning more toward a used titan though.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Does the average person often tow more than 5000 lbs? or carry more than 1000 lbs in the bed?


The average person I see on the highway with the capacity for doing either is doing neither. :eeps:

I have to say, the Scoobie Baja caught my eye for if I ever need a hauler of crap sometime off in the future; car-level mileage and emissions, short-bed pickup. I don't think I'll ever need to tow 5000 lbs...


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Does the average person often tow more than 5000 lbs? or carry more than 1000 lbs in the bed?
> 
> Just curious. I'm losing the bmw in 2006 and this truck actually caught my eye. Leaning more toward a used titan though.


Unless you need an open bed for hauling mulch or motorcycles, I think a Pilot would be a better choice over the Ridgeline.

If I needed a pick'emup truck, I'd get the Titan.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Does the average person often tow more than 5000 lbs? or carry more than 1000 lbs in the bed?
> 
> Just curious. I'm losing the bmw in 2006 and this truck actually caught my eye. Leaning more toward a used titan though.


how much does a trailer home weigh? :dunno: also several of the big PU residents on this forum claims that they do use the towing capacity of such a vehicle.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

5000 lbs should be good enough to tow a e46 m3 + trailer?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

elbert said:


> Unless you need an open bed for hauling mulch or motorcycles, I think a Pilot would be a better choice over the Ridgeline.
> 
> If I needed a pick'emup truck, I'd get the Titan.


Yeah the need to tow dirty junk - bark, sod, trees, etc is exactly why this caught my eye. When i'm doing serious yard work at my home or a rental property i'm sick of borrowing vehicles or renting something to tow. i'd rather pick up an extra truck that has more utilitarian abilities (unlike suvs which have zero utility in my eyes..just station wagons).

My guess is this ridgeline will drive nicer and probably get better mileage than a titan. we'll see. of course the titan has that sweet v8 and looks killer.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Nice Honda Avalanche.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LeucX3 said:


> Nice Honda Avalanche.


It does resemble the avalanche but without all the plastic pontiac-esque cladding.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I wanna see what my friends at Honda think. But I think this thing will have a pretty limited market. How many people really are trying to decide between a Pilot and a Tacoma Double Cab, and want something exactly halfway in between?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I wanna see what my friends at Honda think. But I think this thing will have a pretty limited market. How many people really are trying to decide between a Pilot and a Tacoma Double Cab, and want something exactly halfway in between?


I read that Honda only plans to sell 50,000 a year. That's roughly less than what e46 sells for a year.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> I read that Honda only plans to sell 50,000 a year. That's roughly less than what e46 sells for a year.


50k is pretty ambitious, IMO.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Does the average person often tow more than 5000 lbs? or carry more than 1000 lbs in the bed?
> 
> Just curious. I'm losing the bmw in 2006 and this truck actually caught my eye. Leaning more toward a used titan though.


Depends. Will you use it as a truck, or a glorifed car. What do you plan to tow? An open car transporter weighs close to 2000 lbs before the car is on it. Most travel trailers easily surpase 5000 lbs.

As far as a 1000 lbs in the bed, I wouldn't worry about it with that joke of a bed. How do you fit 4x8 sheets in such a short bed? At least with my 6.5' bed, it doesn't go past the down tailgate. Also, 1000lbs is easier to pass than you think with things such as books or recycled paper or bags of concrete. Don't forget passengers reduce the load carrying ability too.

To paraphrase the April 1992 C&D article on the new Ford full-size van: luxury is not having to say my vehicle can't. I've owned 1/2-ton trucks, but for me, I usually ended pushing them past their limits. That's why I've got a 3/4-ton HD truck, with twice the load capacity of a typical "personal use" light-duty truck.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> It does resemble the avalanche but without all the plastic pontiac-esque cladding.


Chevy sells a version without all the body cladding - looks more like a regular Silverado with the exception of the rear bed, which is just like a cladded Avalanche. They sell many more of the uncladded ones. As a former Avalanche owner, from what I've read, the Honda's "midgate" will not be as versatile. But, YMMV as always


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> 5000 lbs should be good enough to tow a e46 m3 + trailer?


Not really. The car is just over 3000#, then you have the trailer. Ideally you don't want to reach max tow rating, but rather half of it... need to have reserve capacity.

The Ridgeline will be barely able to tow a boat.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Yeah the need to tow dirty junk - bark, sod, trees, etc is exactly why this caught my eye. When i'm doing serious yard work at my home or a rental property i'm sick of borrowing vehicles or renting something to tow. i'd rather pick up an extra truck that has more utilitarian abilities (unlike suvs which have zero utility in my eyes..just station wagons).
> 
> My guess is this ridgeline will drive nicer and probably get better mileage than a titan. we'll see. of course the titan has that sweet v8 and looks killer.


Based on what you said, and as a Pilot owner (which the Ridgeline is based on), I strongly suggest you get the Titan.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

elbert said:


> What an ugly, useless vehicle....and they will probably sell a bunch of them.


 :rofl: 
true, true.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The grill looks like the burner element from my BBQ grill. :rofl:


I honestly dont think I would consider an import full size truck. Ford and Chevy have great offerings. The Titan is the only close one and it is much smaller than the lower priced Dodge, Ford or Chevy.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> Chevy sells a version without all the body cladding - looks more like a regular Silverado with the exception of the rear bed, which is just like a cladded Avalanche. They sell many more of the uncladded ones. As a former Avalanche owner, from what I've read, the Honda's "midgate" will not be as versatile. But, YMMV as always


Did I miss a thread? When did this (you getting rid of your truck) happen?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> Ideally you don't want to reach max tow rating, but rather half of it... need to have reserve capacity.


I can understand the desire for a margin of safety - but half of it? That seems ridiculous. Don't the automakers have a margin built-in already?


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> Before anyone says anything, yes, this 'truck' is weak. You can't really tow/haul too much with it. But I can't imagine anyone who considers this 'truck' would crosshop it with a F150 or Ram anyway. It's like a car-based SUV with a short bed (um, nope, we aren't talking about a Subie Baja :rofl: ).
> 
> 'Highlights of the new Ridgeline truck include:
> 
> ...


WOW, just when you thought Isuzu made the UGLIEST trucks, Lol!

Kinda looks like an early 80's Accord was used for design inspiration :rofl:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I can understand the desire for a margin of safety - but half of it? That seems ridiculous. Don't the automakers have a margin built-in already?


It's a general guideline. Ideally you don't want the truck to be struggling, and it will near its limits. And people have a tendency to underestimate how much they are actually towing--they forget to include tools, jacks, wheels, etc etc etc.

But then again, I think TeamM3 tows with a Crown Vic, so what do I know


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Quick OT here...



swchang said:


> Did I miss a thread? When did this (you getting rid of your truck) happen?


Nah, I didn't make a big deal about it. Although I liked the truck and it was problem-free, it was the only vehicle I owed money on, and it wasn't getting used. I've been using the Touring as the daily driver and the 3er as the fun car. I'm not towing any more and I have a Jeep for offroading. So, that's why it went. I also sold my Mini since it wasn't getting used - so I am down to 2 cars, 1 truck and a moto. My insurance agent loves me. :rofl:

So to tie it back to the topic... Comparing the Avalanche against the Ridgeline, I would buy another Avalanche. It's bigger but it has more functionality. The Ridgeline looks like an Avalanche wannabe. Even though GM gets bashed a lot, IMHO they build a decent truck and I've been happy with them.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> I honestly dont think I would consider an import full size truck. Ford and Chevy have great offerings. The Titan is the only close one and it is much smaller than the lower priced Dodge, Ford or Chevy.


Smaller? lower priced? On what planet? The titan is a true full-size and it's cheaper, with more features than the competition.

"Open one of the Titan SE's four doors and climb into the cab, and you'll see why we named it our Most Significant Vehicle of the Year. The interior on this truck is cavernous, with best-in-class legroom and a rear seat as comfortable as anything you would find in a leading full-size sedan."

"...with a fully boxed ladder-type frame gives the Titan impressive towing and payload capacity, as it is capable of pulling up to 9,500 pounds."

"After spending a week behind the wheel, it became quite clear why the Titan so handily won our last full-size truck shoot-out. Nissan went straight to consumers and asked what they were looking for, examined what the competition was already building, then designed a truck that exceeded everyone's expectations and started building it right here in America. Features such as the outstanding Endurance V8, five-speed automatic transmission, luxury carlike interior, killer wheel and tire package and a well-thought-out bed design make this one of the most practical and easy-to-drive trucks on the road. Factor in a sticker price far lower than what you'll find on the market leader and it appears Nissan has managed to best the domestics at their own game."

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Followup/articleId=102210

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Comparos/articleId=101958/pageId=58897


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Smaller? lower priced? On what planet? The titan is a true full-size and it's cheaper, with more features than the competition.
> 
> "Open one of the Titan SE's four doors and climb into the cab, and you'll see why we named it our Most Significant Vehicle of the Year. The interior on this truck is cavernous, with best-in-class legroom and a rear seat as comfortable as anything you would find in a leading full-size sedan."
> 
> ...


I have to agree, the Titan is a better truck, feature for feature, than the offerings from America. I've always driven American trucks, but it's almost sad to see how they're neglecting their customer base with poorer quality, less equiped, more expensive trucks. I would seriously recomend anybody looking for a truck to look at the Titan and new Frontier. I have a feeling the Frontier will be in my garage within a year and a half.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I can understand the desire for a margin of safety - but half of it? That seems ridiculous. Don't the automakers have a margin built-in already?


There is a significant safety factor built in. Usually the safety factor is 2, considering the most severe case, which is usually somebody driving like a complete tool. If you don't drive like a jackass, you can usually load 1.5 times the "rating" and not be stressing the truck.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Optimus Prime said:


> There is a significant safety factor built in. Usually the safety factor is 2, considering the most severe case, which is usually somebody driving like a complete tool. If you don't drive like a jackass, you can usually load 1.5 times the "rating" and not be stressing the truck.


What would you rather tow an E46 M3 with:

1. a Honda cross-truck with a 3.5L V6 that is starting to show strain with a couple of motorcycles, let alone a 3000+ lb car
2. a 3/4 ton truck that won't break a sweat

(Granted option 2 is much more expensive, but that isn't the point: the Ridgeline isn't a very good car tow vehicle).


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

elbert said:


> What would you rather tow an E46 M3 with:
> 
> 1. a Honda cross-truck with a 3.5L V6 that is starting to show strain with a couple of motorcycles, let alone a 3000+ lb car
> 2. a 3/4 ton truck that won't break a sweat
> ...


Why would I be towing an E46 M3?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

http://www.freep.com/money/autoshow/2005/honda11e_20050111.htm


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

swchang said:


> Why would I be towing an E46 M3?


Exactly. Most people would call a tow truck or a flat bed truck.

Ed


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> Exactly. Most people would call a tow truck or a flat bed truck.


track events? 

besides, blackchrome brought it up, not me


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> that is starting to show strain with a couple of motorcycles


How do you know? :dunno: It's just been announced.

A Miata can tow a single motorcycle at highway speeds. It would be a POS truck that couldn't tow two without strain.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> How do you know? :dunno:


I have a Honda Pilot...close enough.



The Roadstergal said:


> A Miata can tow a single motorcycle at highway speeds. It would be a POS truck that couldn't tow two without strain.


which is why I said this:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1031893&postcount=2

The problem is the vehicle weighs a lot.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

elbert said:


> track events?
> 
> besides, blackchrome brought it up, not me


Track? Why wouldn't you just drive it there?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Can't put my finger on it, but there is something very wrong with that vehicle.

-Mark


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

elbert said:


> What would you rather tow an E46 M3 with:
> 
> 1. a Honda cross-truck with a 3.5L V6 that is starting to show strain with a couple of motorcycles, let alone a 3000+ lb car
> 2. a 3/4 ton truck that won't break a sweat
> ...


I wasn't saying it was, I was directly responding to RGal's post. It's also well known in the industry that Honda will use much smaller safety factors than most.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Optimus Prime said:


> I wasn't saying it was, I was directly responding to RGal's post. It's also well known in the industry that Honda will use much smaller safety factors than most.


gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> How do you know? :dunno: It's just been announced.
> 
> A Miata can tow a single motorcycle at highway speeds. It would be a POS truck that couldn't tow two without strain.


Tow a motorcycle? Real pickup trucks just put them in the bed.

Why tow an M3? Because it might be more fun to change to track tires at home, with the big shop jack (or lift) and air compressor to run the impact wrench (vs four extra tires and rims plus tools in the car). Plus, if you modded your suspension and the event is very far from your house, its not necessarily the best ride either.

Not to mention that if you break something, its easier to get in home.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL, I'm close to replacing my car with a Ridgeline. Funny to go back and read these thread posts before it actually came out. It handles the tow rating easily. What separates it from other trucks is that it rides like a car, not a truck. Loaded with lots of smart features too.

in particular, Dr. Elbert needs a good :spank:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't have a BMW, I've been towing 3500lb (was a BMW racecar, now an RX-8) behind a Ford Crown Vic that's only rated for 1500lb, all across the country for several years now (30,000+ towing mileage, cruises @ 80mph). The new trailer will raise this to 4000lb and the Crown Vic won't qualify for the company car program after Dec. 31 (must be 2004 or newer model). I have no use for a "truck" otherwise, especially one with a solid rear axle. My load won't have the aero profile of a motor home and *based on my prior experience* I think it will serve my intended use fine, sorry if you disagree


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't have a BMW, I've been towing 3500lb (was a BMW racecar, now an RX-8) behind a Ford Crown Vic that's only rated for 1500lb, all across the country for several years now (30,000+ towing mileage, cruises @ 80mph). The new trailer will raise this to 4000lb and the Crown Vic won't qualify for the company car program after Dec. 31 (must be 2004 or newer model). I have no use for a "truck" otherwise, especially one with a solid rear axle. My load won't have the aero profile of a motor home and *based on my prior experience* I think it will serve my intended use fine, sorry if you disagree


Hey buy what you want-your money anyway.:thumbup:

Just remember to tint the windows to 5% so you don't embarrass your friends.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't have a BMW, I've been towing 3500lb (was a BMW racecar, now an RX-8) behind a Ford Crown Vic that's only rated for 1500lb, all across the country for several years now (30,000+ towing mileage, cruises @ 80mph). The new trailer will raise this to 4000lb and the Crown Vic won't qualify for the company car program after Dec. 31 (must be 2004 or newer model). I have no use for a "truck" otherwise, especially one with a solid rear axle. My load won't have the aero profile of a motor home and *based on my prior experience* I think it will serve my intended use fine, sorry if you disagree


based on **my** prior experience, i have no need to wear a seatbelt, or carry insurance...


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't have a BMW, I've been towing 3500lb (was a BMW racecar, now an RX-8) behind a Ford Crown Vic that's only rated for 1500lb, all across the country for several years now (30,000+ towing mileage, cruises @ 80mph).






 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

made the plunge tonight, full boat 2007 Steel Blue RTL w/Navi  , guess I forgot to mention that I know people with them that are already doing exactly what I plan to do :dunno: maybe pigs can fly afterall


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> made the plunge tonight, full boat 2007 Steel Blue RTL w/Navi  , guess I forgot to mention that I know people with them that are already doing exactly what I plan to do :dunno: maybe pigs can fly afterall


Congrats and enjoy! Sounds like it will suit your needs well. Post up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

well over 1200 miles now, fully broken in

the engine performance seems more than adequate, even at our 4500 ft elevation :dunno:

already found my first mod :eeps:

http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/showpost.php?p=128323&postcount=18


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> well over 1200 miles now, fully broken in
> 
> the engine performance seems more than adequate, even at our 4500 ft elevation :dunno:
> 
> ...


Very nice. How much of a raise are you going to dial in and what are you going to use to raise the rear? Are you going to need new UCAs with the KW's?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't want to raise it, I want to lower it 2 or 3 inches. This requires a lower adjustable control arm in the rear to get the camber proper, it's shown on one of the attached photos in the link. I don't really need or want the high factory ride height, that guy says he tows a 20 ft boat with it lowered no problem


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't want to raise it, I want to lower it 2 or 3 inches. This requires a lower adjustable control arm in the rear to get the camber proper, it's shown on one of the attached photos in the link. I don't really need or want the high factory ride height, that guy says he tows a 20 ft boat with it lowered no problem


I'm adding some Donahoe coilovers and reservoir shocks to add about two inches of lift and improve the ride on and off-road, and everyone talks about lifting their trucks, so I just assumed.

Lowering it a few inches will probably help it track a lot better on the highway and improve your fuel efficiency. Are you going to lose any travel and will this affect the ride much? I like the adjustability. Looks like you could get them dialed in perfectly.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

here's the IRL Safety Car Ridgelines with the kit installed:










the kit compensates for the lowering to restore wheel travel, supposedly still rides nice

installed a set of Blizzak DM-Z3 snow tires yesterday morning just in time for our first big winter storm, dropped several inches of snow. The Ridgeline is a total blast on snow/ice with these tires, I went out driving several times just for the fun of it. I was hammering the crap out of it and taking corners pretty hard for the conditions, it was like being on dry pavement. I realize it's not the best choice for everyone, but I'm loving my Ridgeline


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

long-term wrapup article from Automotive News:

http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/CW/20061222/FREE/61207005


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ordered the new trailer I intend to tow with the RL, should have it in a month or so:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> ordered the new trailer I intend to tow with the RL, should have it in a month or so:


details?

edit: forgot the :dunno:


----------



## Supra_RZ (Nov 24, 2006)

thats a nice honduh , i wouldn't mind driving one


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> details?
> 
> edit: forgot the :dunno:


16 Foot Montrose Custom All-Aluminum Low Profile Auto Hauler Trailer

Double main beam framework with front to rear stringers between
cross members like shown on Construction pages of our web site

Two Dexter Torsion axles with E/Z lube spindles and each rated at 3500#.
7000# GVWR.

Four wheel electric brakes with break-away included.

Aluminum diamond plate deck

Four 14" 6-ply rated tires mounted on Aluminum wheels

Front swivel tongue jack with castor wheel

Rear corner jacks

10' aluminum ramps that slide under the rear for storage

Fully sealed flush mount wiring and lighting ( Submersible lighting)

Four flush mount heavy duty d-rings ( frame mounted)

Enclosure inside height on standard unit is 56". (I took the 60" option)

Enclosure inside width is 78.5"

Enclosure has gull wing style door on each end for easy access.

Single concession-style door on drivers side ingress/egress

Roof vent standard

Interior and exterior lighting on enclosure

Estimated 1600 lbs empty, I chose white for the exterior color

http://www.montrosetrailers.com


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

towed at 10,000 lbs GVCW down to southern Kali and back including a 9000 ft pass without issue :dunno:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> towed at 10,000 lbs GVCW down to southern Kali and back including a 9000 ft pass without issue :dunno:


Did you take any pics with the rig hooked up?
I'd like to see it.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

don 't think so, can take some next weekend at the local AX


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> towed at 10,000 lbs GVCW down to southern Kali and back including a 9000 ft pass without issue :dunno:


didn't wear my seatbelt all day yesterday...without issue.


----------

